# River Bottom Outdoors 3-D Shoot  Aug.23



## passthru24 (Jul 26, 2009)

Last shoot until next year so hope everyone can come out and shoot with us. For all guys and gals that thought our last shoot was alittle long Sorry, but this shoot going to be more of the real hunting shots(close). Come on out and try your hunting setup after the RAC shoot and shot with us.

River Bottom Outdoors
In 
Franklin, Ga.
Classic 3-D Archery Shoot
Aug. 23, 2009
Come shoot the old Classes in 3-D Archery
Pro, Masters, Bowhunter, Traditional, Junior’s, Youth, Women’s, Young Adult
Only One Money Class (Pro Class)
Rest will be Trophy or Plaque

Entry Fee will be as follows
Youth age – 0 to 8   Free 
Junior’s age – 9 to 12   $10  
Young Adult age – 13 to 16   $15 
Adult’s age – 17 an Over   $15 
Pro Class – Money Class   $20
Novice- $10 

Come make New Friends and Have Fun !!!! 
Sign in Times will be from – 9am to 3pm
For More Info Call : 678-378-0816 or 706-675-2952

Give out (1-5, 1 Place / 5-10, 2 Places / 10-up, 3 Places)
Youth all Win…
20 Targets all 3-D Mckenzie

RBO gang will be getting range ready soon so bring your best and lets have fun.  GAME ON !!

Directions : From Newnan take Hwy 34 west to just about Franklin, look for New School on Left and shoot is on Right.
                    From LaGrange take Hwy 27 north and get on Hwy 34 East until you see New School on Right,Shoot on Left.
                    From Carrollton take Hwy 27 south and get on Hwy 34 East until you see New School on Right,Shoot on Left.


----------



## badcompany (Jul 26, 2009)

We will check our calander and hope to be there for another fine shoot. Are you not going to do the night shoot?


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Night Shoot*

Yea , but it will be next year. To late in the season now. Look forward to seeing you guys at your next shoot.

RBO


----------



## killitgrillit (Jul 27, 2009)

Were gonna go easy on ya'll this time, be expecting some high scores, and get ready for a goodtime again.


----------



## one3 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm gonna be there. Maybe I can move out of the novice class this time.


----------



## rank bull (Jul 28, 2009)

i will be there my dad has to work i will see if i can up a few more


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 28, 2009)

We will be there!!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Getting shoot ready*

Well hope everyone can come to the last shoot of the year for RBO, this shoot should be a blast for everyone with the shot's alot closer  ,should be some high scores.Look forward to seeing ya'll then.


----------



## one3 (Jul 29, 2009)

Anything over 150 is high to me. LOL


----------



## hound dog (Jul 29, 2009)

I hope to make it to this I hate I missed the last one.

Thanks for every thing yall have done to help talk about are shoot yall are good people and I hope to see a lot of shooters at yalls shoot.


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 29, 2009)

I am ready for this shoot to be here! I had a blast at the last one meeting everyone! Come out everybody and join in the great fun!


----------



## badcompany (Jul 29, 2009)

oh i plan on being there. have already changed to my hunting setup so it will be a challenge to shot near as good as usual and that aint to good


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shoot*

Hey Hound Dog we don't mind talking about your shoot cause you and Bad Company have been great to us and you guys put on a really good shoot. Bad Company are you going to try and go 3 for 3 with the trophys,,,


----------



## badcompany (Jul 30, 2009)

might not do "THAT" good without the tournament setup. if i can get enough pins on there i plan on tring your masters class.


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Bad Company*

Yea you got to move up this time, huh? 
Well I think you be just fine cause we're going to set it close.


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Shoot*

Hope everyone dusting off there bows and come on out and lets have some fun,,,RAC on Aug. 15 and then RBO on Aug. 23 ,,,what a way to end the season.


----------



## dhardegree (Aug 2, 2009)

is this hunting setups only?


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 2, 2009)

dhardegree said:


> is this hunting setups only?



No this is not a hunting bow setup only shoot.
 All are welcome and I promise will have a goodtime.


----------



## rank bull (Aug 2, 2009)

i will be there missed the last one but not this one


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Short Shoot...lol*

Hey Rank Bull i knew we missed you last time but look forward to seeing you this time. The shoot is going to be close so you guys should love it,,,tell pop even he could come out with a high score,,,lol


----------



## rank bull (Aug 3, 2009)

he has to work i told him to play hooky but he wont listen


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 4, 2009)

passthru24 said:


> Hope everyone dusting off there bows and come on out and lets have some fun,,,RAC on Aug. 15 and then RBO on Aug. 23 ,,,what a way to end the season.



Don't you mean what a way to start the season


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 5, 2009)

I think my little helper is going to be with me this weekend helping out.


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 7, 2009)

*About Time*

Deerhauler it's about time you brought him, I bet he'll work harder than you,,,lol


----------



## wagon (Aug 7, 2009)

*Great Shoot*

For anyone that has not been at RBO and shot, well you need to go shoot there.They are very friendly and put on one of the best shoot's in the state. I'll be there me and all my buddies, look forward to seeing all the RBO gang Aug. 23


----------



## rank bull (Aug 7, 2009)

the course is one of the best i have shot in a long time come out and sling some sticks


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 10, 2009)

passthru24 said:


> Deerhauler it's about time you brought him, I bet he'll work harder than you,,,lol



Yeah most likely I will cause he is not a slacker like I am


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 12, 2009)

I tell ya I'm gettin pumped up. I'll see ya'll at RAC this weekend and then down at RBO the week after My wife won't let me miss that one


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 12, 2009)

Rip Steele said:


> I tell ya I'm gettin pumped up. I'll see ya'll at RAC this weekend and then down at RBO the week after My wife won't let me miss that one



Sounds good Rip see ya then!


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Setting up*

Well we should be workiing on the trail this weekend so you guys tune them up and get ready,,,Rip I know she won't let you forget our shoot    ,,,lol,,, and thanks to her for that..


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Aug 14, 2009)

see ya there guys


----------



## one3 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am coming home from Miami early just so I won't miss this one. I will be there with my new Tru Ball Release that I bought from RBO. Scott it is short and sweet. 
See you guys next Sunday.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 15, 2009)

Everyone don't forget River Bottom Outdoors last shoot next Sunday in Franklin. They are a great bunch of guys.

The RAC crew will be there.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 16, 2009)

see y'all next sunday


----------



## USMCBowman (Aug 17, 2009)

The boys from Rock Ridge will be there......minus Chaos who is chillin with his new bow in Vegas


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2009)

Rip please bring a belt to our shoot


----------



## hound dog (Aug 17, 2009)

deerehauler said:


> Rip please bring a belt to our shoot



Thats not funny.LOL


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 18, 2009)

Is this going to be a hunting shoot?


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 18, 2009)

Hunterrs said:


> Is this going to be a hunting shoot?



No this is going to be a regular 3-D shoot, but the targets will be set close this time.
 All bow's  are welcome.


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Weather*

Well seems the weather is going to be wondderful Sun. and we are ready to have the best shoot of the year. So come one come all and let's have some fun


----------



## rank bull (Aug 19, 2009)

my dad cant come (oh dang) but i will be there


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll be there is my overalls


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 20, 2009)

Well like passthru24 said looks like some great weather for Sunday. Everybody needs to come out for the last shoot of the year. As always it will be a good time.  I hope to be able to meet more of you at this shoot.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 20, 2009)

What class do I have to shoot


----------



## badcompany (Aug 20, 2009)

Open Pro. You done won a first!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 20, 2009)

badcompany said:


> Open Pro. You done won a first!



I was not talking to you. Stay out of it.


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 20, 2009)

hound dog said:


> What class do I have to shoot



Passthru24 said masters next step up from bowhunter!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 20, 2009)

deerehauler said:


> Passthru24 said masters next step up from bowhunter!



I did not read it no where show me


----------



## badcompany (Aug 21, 2009)

*here*

Its posted right there on the flyer.
River Bottom Outdoors 3D Shoots




River Bottom Outdoors
In 
Franklin, Ga.
Classic 3-D Archery Shoot
Aug. 23, 2009
Come shoot the old Classes in 3-D Archery
Pro, Masters, Bowhunter, Traditional, Junior’s, Youth, Women’s, Young Adult
Only One Money Class (Pro Class)
Rest will be Trophy or Plaque

Entry Fee will be as follows
Youth age – 0 to 8 Free 
Junior’s age – 9 to 12 $10 
Young Adult age – 13 to 16 $15 
Adult’s age – 17 an Over $15 
Pro Class – Money Class $20
Novice- $10 

Come make New Friends and Have Fun !!!! 
Sign in Times will be from – 9am to 3pm
For More Info Call : 678-378-0816 or 706-675-2952

Give out (1-5, 1 Place / 5-10, 2 Places / 10-up, 3 Places)
Youth all Win…
20 Targets all 3-D Mckenzie

Hound dog, if you win a 1st place in bow hunter class you MUST move up to Masters or Pro to compete anymore.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 21, 2009)

badcompany said:


> Its posted right there on the flyer.
> River Bottom Outdoors 3D Shoots
> 
> 
> ...



I just don't see it on the flyer.


Hound dog, if you win a 1st place in bow hunter class you MUST move up to Masters or Pro to compete anymore.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 21, 2009)

But every one come out and have a good time.


----------



## one3 (Aug 21, 2009)

It doesn't matter to me if he shoot Novice. I am coming out competing with myself. If he wants to sand bag that fine they do it everywhere else. Just come out and have a good time, a plastic trophy is nothing compared to popping a 10 pointer. Let's have a good time and don't sweat the small stuff. 

I will be leaving West Palm in the morning with my mods that I got from Gator Archery to lengthen my AM to a 28". See you guys Sunday.


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 21, 2009)

I will be there


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 22, 2009)

Well targets are set everyone bring there A game


----------



## hound dog (Aug 22, 2009)

one3 said:


> It doesn't matter to me if he shoot Novice.



I get to shoot Novice. I don't think so can't shoot that good them boys shoot 20 up or so.

What class you shoot and I'll shoot the same.


----------



## Bootlegger (Aug 22, 2009)

Bootlegger will be there and I'm bringing Grant.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 22, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Bootlegger will be there and I'm bringing Grant.



Go to bed little boy


----------



## badcompany (Aug 23, 2009)

one3 said:


> It doesn't matter to me if he shoot Novice. I am coming out competing with myself. If he wants to sand bag that fine they do it everywhere else. Just come out and have a good time, a plastic trophy is nothing compared to popping a 10 pointer. Let's have a good time and don't sweat the small stuff.



Exactly. This has all been thrown back and forth in fun and most on here know that. But you hit the nail on the head when you said lets have a good time. And that is just what we did today. We all had a good time and alot of joking around with a bunch of good people. Enjoyed the shoot and wish we didnt have to stop for the season. Everyone keep shooting and be ready for it to start up again come Jan and Feb.


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not gonna say what my score was, but I will say I had 20 kill shots


----------

